# SRV records with NSD and Unbound



## datt88 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi All,

I am trying to create SRV records in the NSD zonefile for network services. Is this possible with NSD and Unbound running on FreeBSD 11.2?  The format I am using looks like this:


```
;SRV Records
_cisco._tcp       IN      SRV     10      10      5060    cpub.example.com.
_login._tcp      IN      SRV     20      10      5060    imp.example.com.
```
When performing an nslookup we get no response from the SRV records. We do get a response from the corresponding A record.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't use either but it should work: https://b.mtjm.eu/dns-configuration-servers.html


----------

